
Macs with new Apple-built chips will natively run iPhone and iPad apps - djrogers
https://www.theverge.com/2020/6/22/21299485/apple-mac-new-silicon-chips-iphone-ipad-apps-shared-architecture-wwdc-2020
======
jaredtn
Seems like Intel is dying an accelerating death. The unified software stack
across Mac, iPhone, and iPad apps might unleash a new level of focus and
innovation for Apple.

~~~
bantunes
Not only that, it will also step up ARM software quality in general,
hopefully. Expect Rust and ARM versions of Linux to get much better in the
short to medium term.

------
ja27
RIP Mac app store pricing

